# getting my car from Olongapo to Cebu



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi, I am planning to move to Cebu in a few months, does anybody have info on the best way to get my car there? :car:


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

chris1jacobs said:


> Hi, I am planning to move to Cebu in a few months, does anybody have info on the best way to get my car there? :car:


2GO - RORO 
Office Address - Olongapo, Subic Bay Freeport Zone
Phone (047) 224 2064
Website - 2GO Together


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

chris1jacobs said:


> Hi, I am planning to move to Cebu in a few months, does anybody have info on the best way to get my car there? :car:


You may catch a ferry from Manila or Batangas..not sure if there is one from O city itself


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If you really like your driving you could drive down to Matnog then RORO across to Samir. Then drive to Ormoc Letye and RORO to Cebu.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

Gary D said:


> If you really like your driving you could drive down to Matnog then RORO across to Samir. Then drive to Ormoc Letye and RORO to Cebu.


Have you ever done a drive like that? I've often fancied doing a drive like that from Manila but wasn't sure of the practicality/advisability. (Yes, I enjoy driving).


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

metmanph said:


> Have you ever done a drive like that? I've often fancied doing a drive like that from Manila but wasn't sure of the practicality/advisability. (Yes, I enjoy driving).


I have. You need only your Vehicle CR and Drivers License to get your vehicle on the RORO. I never once encountered a check point type harassment. The roads were fine. If you are adventurous then I highly recommend the drive to Cebu.

The easiest/fastest route is RORO Matnog to Allen then RORO Ormoc to Cebu

If you are not in a hurry and your budget allows it then i suggest

RORO Batangas to Mindoro, Calapan City. 

RORO Dangay Port to Catlican Port

RORO Dumangas Port to Bacolod

RORO Guinhulgan Port to Tangil Cebu


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Car Shipping*



pakawala said:


> I have. You need only your Vehicle CR and Drivers License to get your vehicle on the RORO. I never once encountered a check point type harassment. The roads were fine. If you are adventurous then I highly recommend the drive to Cebu.
> 
> The easiest/fastest route is RORO Matnog to Allen then RORO Ormoc to Cebu
> 
> ...


This is interesting! I live in Tagbilaran City, Bohol. I knew that I could ship my car to Cebu from Bohol. So it sounds like I could take my car from Bohol to Manila or Olongapo. My guess is this is both time consuming and costly, but it sounds like an adventure.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi guys thanks for the reply. That actualy does sound like awesome idea. I love road trips like that. I've done a few long distance trips to the north like Pagudpud. Even though it is not really that far from Olongapo in miles or kilometres it took me 16hrs of driving just stopping for fuel and cr break because we had to back the next day. Going up took us a few days slow driving and enjoying the fews stopping over at hundred islands, sufing beach Pangasinan, Baguio, Vigan and finaly a resort close to PagudPud. 
I have always wanted to do te trip South also so i think that will be my way thanks..


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> This is interesting! I live in Tagbilaran City, Bohol. I knew that I could ship my car to Cebu from Bohol. So it sounds like I could take my car from Bohol to Manila or Olongapo. My guess is this is both time consuming and costly, but it sounds like an adventure.


I was in Tagbilaran last year. We did the RORO from Hilongos Port Leyte to Ubay Port Bohol then Tagbilaran Port to Cebu.

Every RORO we used had Big buses, Tractor Trailers, Cranes, Payloaders, Cars, Motorcycles, etc.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the information! Out of interest, what is the quality of the overnight accommodation along the Manila - Cebu driving route, and are there any hotels that you would particularly recommend? And what would be the rough timescales for each segment of the route? (Sorry for all the questions!)


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

metmanph said:


> Thanks for the information! Out of interest, what is the quality of the overnight accommodation along the Manila - Cebu driving route, and are there any hotels that you would particularly recommend? And what would be the rough timescales for each segment of the route? (Sorry for all the questions!)


Which route?

Luzon (Matnog), Samar, Leyte, Cebu or Luzon (Batangas), Mindoro, Panay, ******, Cebu?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

metmanph said:


> Thanks for the information! Out of interest, what is the quality of the overnight accommodation along the Manila - Cebu driving route, and are there any hotels that you would particularly recommend? And what would be the rough timescales for each segment of the route? (Sorry for all the questions!)


Although we were travelling in the other direction. Ormoc to Lagaspi was about 14 hours and Lagaspi to Manila about 11 hours. I would stop at lagaspi then probably Tacloban. That would give about 3 days travel from manila to Cebu.


----------

